# David Beckham’s Son Just Shot a Burberry Campaign, and Photographers Are Pissed



## SoulfulRecover (Feb 1, 2016)

David Beckham's Son Just Shot a Burberry Campaign, and Photographers Are Pissed

Part of being successful is taking advantage of connections when you can. I don't blame the kid, I'd have done the same. But I do understand others being pissed off about it. Luckily there will always be another campaign for someone else to shoot.


----------



## astroNikon (Feb 1, 2016)

the last paragraph states it all


> In addition to his famous family, Burberry was also attracted to Brooklyn by his reach: he has ~6 million Instagram followers who are largely from the young demographic that Burberry hopes to target.


----------



## runnah (Feb 1, 2016)

As I photographer I can firmly state that I am not pissed.


----------



## JohnnyWrench (Feb 1, 2016)

It's definitely about his instagram following. Clever move by Burberry. These photographers should stop crying and get to building their own following.


----------



## tirediron (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm saddened, but not pissed.


----------



## astroNikon (Feb 1, 2016)

Time to get on Instagram ...


----------

